# Pre Cabezon Organists composer of talent we know of?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The origin of the Organ is Turkish according to a book I read.A sultan of Ottoman gave to Charlemagne, the first organ, this is how organ was introduced to europe, a Gift from a Calife, Just like Harp was introduced to Korean by persian sellers\traders as a gift long time ago.

Cabezon & Jacques Buus seem to be the very firstt organ player non-anonymeous we know of, correct me iif Im wrong.

Whom were the first composer of organ or spinet in europe? like says 15 th century or before, can someone answer this quite easy?

:tiphat:


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

There's a long tradition of medieval organ music on lots of different instruments, positive, portative.
Try reading this:
https://www.voxhumanajournal.com/marshall2018


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Cabezon was maybe the first to publish lots of textless polyphonic music but note that he did not stipulate organ, he said keyboard, harp or vihuella.

I just note that Clemencic takes quite a long piece by Ockeghem which is presumably textless in the sources, and plays it on organ. I'm not at home now and I can't remember which cd.

Very early style organs - organettos - are being very actively explored today in Europe. But generally speaking instrumental music from c15 and before is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

There is a considerable body of German Renaissance organ music that pre-dates Cabezon. Conrad Paumann (c1410-1473), Paul Hofhaimer (1459-1537), Hans Buchner (1483-1538), Hans Kotter (c1485-1541), and Arnolt Schlick (c1460-c1521) are the major figures, though in some cases only a few of their organ compositions survive in their original form.


----------

